# Valentines



## Lisa B (Feb 2, 2008)

And yet another new painting, for Valentines. You can buy this, you know...£35.00. Just so you know...:


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 3, 2008)

nice.

oil on canvas?


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 4, 2008)

Acrylics on canvas


----------



## jols (Feb 4, 2008)

how long did it take you to do?


----------



## mstephens (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks again 

It took me a little while to make, but not too long. It took me longer trying to figure out where I wanted to go with it


----------

